

Substituting Google Reader for some IFTTT magic - moretoitsurely
https://thelab.o2.com/2013/03/substituting-google-reader-for-some-ifttt-magic/

======
ripperdoc
This is a nice idea, and I love IFTTT, but it doesn't substitute Google Reader
for most people. First, as pointed out, it is setup on a per RSS-feed basis.
But still, take 50 or 100 feeds and you'll very quickly have a problem over
too much information to handle. Google Readers deals with this well, but if
you pile it into Pocket, it will be difficult to sort and track your reading,
and your normal Pocket saves will be buried below mounds of RSS-articles that
you may or may not want to read.

To me, the beauty of Google Reader (and iOS apps like Reeder) is the ability
to sift through a lot of incoming information and DEAL with it, e.g. send it
to Pocket, Pinboard, Evernote, etc. I'd actually wish Google Reader was even
MORE optimized for dealing with large and quick information flows (such as -
why can't I feed it Twitter feeds, or any page with/without RSS?). And the
reader should do some pre-filtering or guesses on wheter the articles is of
interest to me or not.

~~~
masklinn
> To me, the beauty of Google Reader (and iOS apps like Reeder) is the ability
> to sift through a lot of incoming information and DEAL with it, e.g. send it
> to Pocket, Pinboard, Evernote, etc.

Exactly. I skim over 90% of my feed marking as read after glancing at it (for
high-volume feeds e.g. "planets" the title is enough to know whether I want to
read it or not), read 9% of the incoming content directly in the reader, and
send the 1% left either to my browser or to a "read later" service for
deferred reading later on. My incoming queue gets handled at once, a few times
a day.

Shoving all that into a "read later"? Not going to work.

~~~
Hansi
If you "skim over 90%" you might want to just try unsubscribing for a week or
two and see if those 10% really matters to you?

~~~
sophacles
A large number of my RSS feeds are subscribed exactly for the purpose of
skiming. They fall into a couple catagories:

* Sources of headline level knowledge - basically things I note just to keep my brain up on things to search for later should they become relevant. Also useful for the occasional underreported story I'm actually interested in.

* Light reading - there are a ton of comics and blogs that I enjoy for light reading at the bus stop or whatever, enjoyable but really just skimming, or other not-deep forms of reading

* Feeds with occasional _good_ content - basically i don't care about most of these articles, but they provide a gem often enough that I should monitor their content.

And various combinations of these. Product blogs or project blogs are good
examples of this. I want to know when the new version is out. I don't care how
they solved problem X, but the problem Y writeup may really interest me.

~~~
masklinn
Spot-on on all points. Also of note, there are "noisy" pre-aggregated feeds
out there which are useful for discovery of new authors or blogs, but have
content wildly varying in quality or interest.

------
liotier
Yeah - let's replace one platform we don't control with another we don't
control either...

I thought Google Readers would have learned a lesson : don't depend on
services that can be yanked from under you on a whim !

------
rtpg
I discovered IFTTT today and would love to have a use case, I find the tech
amazing.

But this might be a bit ineffective. I subscribe to a good amount of feeds,
and on a good amount of items I don't read much more than the title... I don't
need to be charging up my phone with a bunch of articles I wouldn't read
through instapaper.

On a side note: the article mentions reblogging reblogged posts or whatever...
is there some sort of loop detection for IFTTT?

~~~
captn3m0
One of my friends has his Google Reader feeds matched using ifttt to a IM in
his GTalk account. So every time a new article arrives at google reader, he
gets a ping from bot@ifttt.com .

Take a look around at the sample recipes. IFTTT is a super-powerful tool to
play around with.

One of my side projects is to hook up ifttt as a webhook service.[1]

[1]: <https://github.com/captn3m0/ifttt-webhook>

------
captn3m0
This is just using ifttt with _one particular RSS Feed_, which does not
substitute Google Reader at all.

If there was a way to link up ifttt with a opml, or maybe a way to create a
new feed out of OPML, that might work.

------
ushi
Oh come on...

>> Password is too long (maximum is 40 characters)

------
thomasknowles
moretoitsurely do you reside in Bath Road top floor? Greetings from 2EE51.

